# Pine Valley rifle?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy fellers and gals, will be down on PV for the rifle hunt, and had a question about the migrations down there. Spoke to a G warden that mentioned the deer start moving out at different times, going north of Enterprise and south towards St. George, but not real helpful. Not a lot of info in the archives here on the unit, kinda tight lipped so to speak.

Anyway, am going to be hunting the PV wilderness area and was wondering how long that herd holds out (generally) before starting to move out? My reasoning is if the wilderness kicks my old butt too bad, and I have to hunt other areas, I don't want to hunt areas where most of the other hunters will be, which I'm thinking will be where the buckies migrate to. Appreciate any info, and pms would be more than fine.

Thanks!


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure were you are planning on hunting, but most of the deer will be lower during the rifle hunt. Utah hill would probably be a good bet this year with the hunt being a tad later. There is plenty of rugged country out there that most people are not willing to gt into and I have seen many great deer come from Utah hill. The Blake and Gubler area East of Diamond Valley can also be pretty good. On the East side of the unit check out Harmony Mountain (known as Bumble Bee to the locals). There are always good bucks up there during the hunt, but you will have to get into the rough away from the crowds. It doesn't hurt to hunt week days there as well. Good luck


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You know I'm willing to help when your ready to take some notes.
Call me any time.


----------

